# Xorg-server will nicht auf IBM ThinkPad T41p

## sewulba

Hallo.

Ich habe alles hinbekommen wie gewollt bei meinem alten ThinkPad T41p. Nur bekomme ich den Xorg-Server nicht ans Laufen.

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
[   435.644] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[   435.644] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[   435.644] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[   435.644] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

[   435.644] (EE)

Fatal server error:

[   435.644] (EE) no screens found(EE)

[   435.644] (EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[   435.644] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   435.644] (EE)

[   435.649] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

Ich habe folgendes in ~/.xinitrc eingetragen:

```
exec i3
```

Meine xorg.conf sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "Accel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorTiling2D"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "ShadowPrimary"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAPixmaps"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"           # <str>

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DeleteUnusedDP12Displays" # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI3"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # <i>

        #Option     "TearFree"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   Option      "AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration"

   SubSection "Display"

           Viewport   0 0

           Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

           Viewport   0 0

           Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

           Viewport   0 0

           Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

           Viewport   0 0

           Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

           Viewport   0 0

           Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

           Viewport   0 0

           Modes     "1400x1050"

           Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Die Ausgabe von lspci sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV350/M10 GL [Mobility FireGL T2] (rev 80)

02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:00.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EP Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Mobile) (rev 03)

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

Wo ist mein Fehler? Wie bekomme ich X per startx endlich ans Laufen. Ich sehe, glaube ich, vor lauter Bäume den Wald nicht mehr.

Grüße

Sewulba

----------

## sewulba

Zusatzinfo:

Ohne eine xorg.conf funktioniert X auch nicht.

```
X -configure
```

hat auch nicht geholfen.

----------

## Christian99

hm, an den gegebenen Informationen kann ich nicht wirklich das Problem erkennen.

Deswegen die Standardsachen mal kontrollieren: 

ist VIDEO_CARDS richtig gesetzt?

ist der kernel treiber aktiviert und wird die firmware (wenn benötigt) geladen?

siehe dazu hier: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon

Wenn du das überprüft hast, bitte mal das komplette Xorg log posten. Am besten ohne Xorg.conf, das sollte nicht nötig sein.

----------

## mike155

Wenn das, was @Christian99 geschrieben hat, nicht hilft, brauchen wir in der Tat Log-Dateien:

Die Xorg.0.log. Bitte beachte, dass diese an zwei Stellen stehen kann: /var/log/Xorg.0.log oder ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log. Bitte überprüfe anhand des Datei-Zeitstempels, welche Datei die richtige ist.

Die Ausgabe von

```
emerge --info
```

Die Ausgabe von

```
dmesg
```

Für letzteres bitte wgetpaste verwenden.

----------

## sewulba

VIDEO_CARDS sollte richtig gesetzt sein:

```
emerge -pv xorg-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-21.1::gentoo  INPUT_DEVICES="libinput synaptics -elographics -evdev -joystick -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -amdgpu -ast -dummy -fbdev (-freedreno) -geode -glint -i915 -intel -mga -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omap) -qxl -r128 -radeonsi -siliconmotion (-tegra) (-vc4) -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware"
```

Kerneltreiber sollte auch stimmen, denke ich (Auszug aus .config):

```
.config:2969:CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

.config:2970:CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_USERPTR=y

.config:3083:CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

.config:3084:CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

.config:3085:CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

.config:3086:# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set
```

LSMOD ohne aktives X natürlich:

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nfsd                  409600  13

radeon               1347584  0

drm_ttm_helper         16384  1 radeon

lpc_ich                24576  0

mfd_core               16384  1 lpc_ich
```

Hier nun die komplette Xorg.0.log:

```
[ 10097.777]

X.Org X Server 1.21.1.3

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[ 10097.777] Current Operating System: Linux T41p 5.15.41-gentoo #4 SMP PREEMPT Wed May 25 16:56:33 CEST 2022 i686

[ 10097.777] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.15.41-gentoo root=/dev/sda6 ro

[ 10097.777]

[ 10097.778] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0

[ 10097.778]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[ 10097.778] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 10097.779] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun  3 08:09:40 2022

[ 10097.804] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[ 10097.804] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[ 10097.825] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[ 10097.825] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[ 10097.825] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[ 10097.825] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[ 10097.826] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[ 10097.826] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[ 10097.826] (==) Automatically adding devices

[ 10097.826] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[ 10097.826] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[ 10097.826] (==) Automatically binding GPU devices

[ 10097.826] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[ 10097.845] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc" does not exist.

[ 10097.845]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 10097.845] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

[ 10097.845]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 10097.845] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

[ 10097.845]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 10097.845] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1" does not exist.

[ 10097.845]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 10097.845] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi" does not exist.

[ 10097.845]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 10097.845] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi" does not exist.

[ 10097.845]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 10097.845] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc" does not exist.

[ 10097.845]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 10097.845] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

[ 10097.845]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 10097.845] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

[ 10097.845]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 10097.845] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1" does not exist.

[ 10097.845]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 10097.845] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi" does not exist.

[ 10097.845]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 10097.845] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi" does not exist.

[ 10097.845]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 10097.845] (**) FontPath set to:

[ 10097.845] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[ 10097.845] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[ 10097.845] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[ 10097.845] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[ 10097.845] (II) Module ABI versions:

[ 10097.845]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[ 10097.845]    X.Org Video Driver: 25.2

[ 10097.845]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.4

[ 10097.845]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[ 10097.847] (++) using VT number 2

[ 10097.849] (II) systemd-logind: took control of session /org/freedesktop/login1/session/_36

[ 10097.865] (--) PCI:*(1@0:0:0) 1002:4e54:1014:054f rev 128, Mem @ 0xe0000000/134217728, 0xc0100000/65536, I/O @ 0x00003000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[ 10097.865] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[ 10097.865] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[ 10097.886] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[ 10097.970] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 10097.970]    compiled for 1.21.1.3, module version = 1.0.0

[ 10097.970]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[ 10097.970] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[ 10097.970] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[ 10098.033] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 10098.033]    compiled for 1.21.1.3, module version = 19.1.0

[ 10098.033]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[ 10098.033]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 25.2

[ 10098.033] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24), ATI FireMV 2400,

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24), ATI FireGL M24 GL,

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380), ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3), ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4),

        ATI Radeon 9500, ATI Radeon 9600TX, ATI FireGL Z1, ATI Radeon 9800SE,

        ATI Radeon 9800, ATI FireGL X2, ATI Radeon 9600, ATI Radeon 9600SE,

        ATI Radeon 9600XT, ATI FireGL T2, ATI Radeon 9650, ATI FireGL RV360,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW,

        ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1), ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO, ATI Radeon 9000,

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420), ATI FireGL X3 (R420),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R420), ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420),

        ATI Radeon X850 (R480), ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480), ATI Radeon Mobility M7,

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7, ATI Radeon Mobility M6,

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9), ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9),

        ATI Radeon 9700 Pro, ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro, ATI FireGL X1,

        ATI Radeon 9800PRO, ATI Radeon 9800XT,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10), ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11),

        ATI Radeon, ATI FireGL 8700/8800, ATI Radeon 8500, ATI Radeon 9100,

        ATI Radeon 7500, ATI Radeon VE/7000, ATI ES1000,

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22), ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL, ATI Radeon X800 (R423), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423), ATI Radeon X800SE (R423),

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430), ATI Radeon X800 (R430),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423), ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26), ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26),

        ATI Radeon X550XTX, ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200,

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M, ATI Radeon 9250, ATI Radeon 9200,

        ATI Radeon 9200SE, ATI FireMV 2200, ATI Radeon X300 (RV370),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370), ATI Radeon X550 (RV370),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370), ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28),

        ATI Radeon X850, ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410),

        ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410),

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility FireGL V7200,

        ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300, ATI Mobility FireGL V7100,

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI FireGL V3300,

        ATI FireGL V3350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Mobility FireGL V5200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro,

        ATI FireGL V3400, ATI Mobility FireGL V5250,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT,

        ATI FireGL V5200, ATI Radeon X2300HD, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI AMD Stream Processor,

        ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570,

        ATI FireGL V7400, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740,

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro,

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT, ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600,

        ATI FireGL V7600, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

        ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2, ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850,

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2, ATI FirePro RV770,

        AMD FireStream 9270, AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

        ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

        ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI RV610,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000, ATI Radeon HD 2350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400,

        ATI RADEON E2400, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2, ATI Radeon HD3870 X2,

        ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170,

        ATI Radeon HD 4550, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

        ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI FirePro V3700,

        ATI FireMV 2450, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO2,

        ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

        AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, CYPRESS,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

        AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

        ATI Radeon HD 5670, ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series,

        REDWOOD, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR, ATI FirePro 2270,

        ATI Radeon HD 5450, CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series,

        AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS,

        AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, CAICOS,

        ARUBA, TAHITI, PITCAIRN, VERDE, OLAND, HAINAN, BONAIRE, KABINI,

        MULLINS, KAVERI, HAWAII

[ 10098.050] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[ 10098.050] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[ 10098.050] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[ 10098.050] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

[ 10098.050] (EE)

Fatal server error:

[ 10098.050] (EE) no screens found(EE)

[ 10098.050] (EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[ 10098.050] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[ 10098.050] (EE)

[ 10098.084] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

Ich hoffe Ihr findet da mehr dabei raus als ich.

VG

Sewulba

----------

## sewulba

Hier noch DMESG kurz vor dem ersten Fehlern:

```

[    3.124498] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    3.129942] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    3.135237] rtc_cmos 00:02: registered as rtc0

[    3.140253] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram

[    3.145375] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus using polling

[    3.150435] i2c i2c-4: 2/2 memory slots populated (from DMI)

[    3.155429] i2c i2c-4: Memory type 0x12 not supported yet, not instantiating SPD

[    3.160672] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.45.0-ioctl (2021-03-22) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    3.165962] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.2.0 loaded

[    3.171080] device-mapper: multipath queue-length: version 0.2.0 loaded

[    3.176194] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    3.181295] device-mapper: multipath service-time: version 0.3.0 loaded

[    3.186793] intel_pstate: CPU model not supported

[    3.191971] hid: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    3.198666] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    3.203823] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    3.210348] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    3.215894] NET: Registered PF_INET6 protocol family

[    3.221739] Segment Routing with IPv6

[    3.226971] In-situ OAM (IOAM) with IPv6

[    3.232144] sit: IPv6, IPv4 and MPLS over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    3.237683] NET: Registered PF_PACKET protocol family

[    3.243272] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    3.248864] microcode: sig=0x695, pf=0x20, revision=0x7

[    3.254003] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.2.

[    3.254011] IPI shorthand broadcast: enabled

[    3.264316] registered taskstats version 1

[    3.269683] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    3.275444] Btrfs loaded, crc32c=crc32c-generic, assert=on, ref-verify=on, zoned=no, fsverity=no

[    3.280565] BTRFS: selftest: sectorsize: 4096  nodesize: 4096

[    3.285664] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs free space cache tests

[    3.290676] BTRFS: selftest: running extent only tests

[    3.295740] BTRFS: selftest: running bitmap only tests

[    3.300743] BTRFS: selftest: running bitmap and extent tests

[    3.305953] BTRFS: selftest: running space stealing from bitmap to extent tests

[    3.311685] BTRFS: selftest: running extent buffer operation tests

[    3.316762] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs_split_item tests

[    3.321815] BTRFS: selftest: running extent I/O tests

[    3.326706] BTRFS: selftest: running find delalloc tests

[    3.457460] BTRFS: selftest: running find_first_clear_extent_bit test

[    3.462319] BTRFS: selftest: running extent buffer bitmap tests

[    3.494067] BTRFS: selftest: running inode tests

[    3.498765] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs_get_extent tests

[    3.503553] BTRFS: selftest: running hole first btrfs_get_extent test

[    3.508280] BTRFS: selftest: running outstanding_extents tests

[    3.513027] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup tests

[    3.517708] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup add/remove tests

[    3.522399] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup multiple refs test

[    3.527010] BTRFS: selftest: running free space tree tests

[    3.575937] BTRFS: selftest: sectorsize: 4096  nodesize: 8192

[    3.580464] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs free space cache tests

[    3.584955] BTRFS: selftest: running extent only tests

[    3.589406] BTRFS: selftest: running bitmap only tests

[    3.593800] BTRFS: selftest: running bitmap and extent tests

[    3.598196] BTRFS: selftest: running space stealing from bitmap to extent tests

[    3.603294] BTRFS: selftest: running extent buffer operation tests

[    3.607689] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs_split_item tests

[    3.612114] BTRFS: selftest: running extent I/O tests

[    3.616452] BTRFS: selftest: running find delalloc tests

[    3.743918] BTRFS: selftest: running find_first_clear_extent_bit test

[    3.748288] BTRFS: selftest: running extent buffer bitmap tests

[    3.843679] BTRFS: selftest: running inode tests

[    3.847989] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs_get_extent tests

[    3.852357] BTRFS: selftest: running hole first btrfs_get_extent test

[    3.856610] BTRFS: selftest: running outstanding_extents tests

[    3.860978] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup tests

[    3.865239] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup add/remove tests

[    3.869692] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup multiple refs test

[    3.873894] BTRFS: selftest: running free space tree tests

[    3.924856] BTRFS: selftest: sectorsize: 4096  nodesize: 16384

[    3.928878] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs free space cache tests

[    3.932842] BTRFS: selftest: running extent only tests

[    3.936742] BTRFS: selftest: running bitmap only tests

[    3.940738] BTRFS: selftest: running bitmap and extent tests

[    3.944686] BTRFS: selftest: running space stealing from bitmap to extent tests

[    3.949306] BTRFS: selftest: running extent buffer operation tests

[    3.953241] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs_split_item tests

[    3.957174] BTRFS: selftest: running extent I/O tests

[    3.961053] BTRFS: selftest: running find delalloc tests

[    3.978665] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x2c6ab1, caps: 0x884793/0x0/0x0/0x0, board id: 0, fw id: 4797594

[    3.985737] psmouse serio1: synaptics: serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

[    4.034088] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

[    4.105950] BTRFS: selftest: running find_first_clear_extent_bit test

[    4.110094] BTRFS: selftest: running extent buffer bitmap tests

[    4.298221] BTRFS: selftest: running inode tests

[    4.302236] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs_get_extent tests

[    4.306347] BTRFS: selftest: running hole first btrfs_get_extent test

[    4.310399] BTRFS: selftest: running outstanding_extents tests

[    4.314406] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup tests

[    4.318293] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup add/remove tests

[    4.322322] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup multiple refs test

[    4.326391] BTRFS: selftest: running free space tree tests

[    4.376445] BTRFS: selftest: sectorsize: 4096  nodesize: 32768

[    4.380674] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs free space cache tests

[    4.384901] BTRFS: selftest: running extent only tests

[    4.388872] BTRFS: selftest: running bitmap only tests

[    4.392838] BTRFS: selftest: running bitmap and extent tests

[    4.396830] BTRFS: selftest: running space stealing from bitmap to extent tests

[    4.401562] BTRFS: selftest: running extent buffer operation tests

[    4.405529] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs_split_item tests

[    4.409510] BTRFS: selftest: running extent I/O tests

[    4.413454] BTRFS: selftest: running find delalloc tests

[    4.542432] BTRFS: selftest: running find_first_clear_extent_bit test

[    4.546382] BTRFS: selftest: running extent buffer bitmap tests

[    4.733002] psmouse serio2: trackpoint: IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

[    4.906909] BTRFS: selftest: running inode tests

[    4.910990] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs_get_extent tests

[    4.915207] BTRFS: selftest: running hole first btrfs_get_extent test

[    4.919410] BTRFS: selftest: running outstanding_extents tests

[    4.923624] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup tests

[    4.927811] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup add/remove tests

[    4.932011] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup multiple refs test

[    4.936225] BTRFS: selftest: running free space tree tests

[    4.960834] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input7

[    4.991091] BTRFS: selftest: sectorsize: 4096  nodesize: 65536

[    4.995286] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs free space cache tests

[    4.999485] BTRFS: selftest: running extent only tests

[    5.003759] BTRFS: selftest: running bitmap only tests

[    5.008008] BTRFS: selftest: running bitmap and extent tests

[    5.012523] BTRFS: selftest: running space stealing from bitmap to extent tests

[    5.017480] BTRFS: selftest: running extent buffer operation tests

[    5.021708] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs_split_item tests

[    5.026279] BTRFS: selftest: running extent I/O tests

[    5.030461] BTRFS: selftest: running find delalloc tests

[    5.158909] BTRFS: selftest: running find_first_clear_extent_bit test

[    5.163110] BTRFS: selftest: running extent buffer bitmap tests

[    5.856978] BTRFS: selftest: running inode tests

[    5.861124] BTRFS: selftest: running btrfs_get_extent tests

[    5.865382] BTRFS: selftest: running hole first btrfs_get_extent test

[    5.869575] BTRFS: selftest: running outstanding_extents tests

[    5.873793] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup tests

[    5.877940] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup add/remove tests

[    5.882143] BTRFS: selftest: running qgroup multiple refs test

[    5.886342] BTRFS: selftest: running free space tree tests

[    5.935077] BTRFS: selftest: running extent_map tests

[    5.939214] BTRFS: selftest: running rmap tests

[    5.943805] PM:   Magic number: 10:362:360

[    5.947941] input event6: hash matches

[    5.952234] printk: console [netcon0] enabled

[    5.956181] netconsole: network logging started

[    5.961369] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    5.965576] kworker/u2:2 (76) used greatest stack depth: 7112 bytes left

[    5.969573] kworker/u2:2 (77) used greatest stack depth: 6792 bytes left

[    5.975331] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    5.979254] Loading firmware: regulatory.db

[    5.983139] Unstable clock detected, switching default tracing clock to "global"

               If you want to keep using the local clock, then add:

                 "trace_clock=local"

               on the kernel command line

[    5.998904] platform regulatory.0: Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2

[    6.003075] cfg80211: failed to load regulatory.db

[    6.007367] ALSA device list:

[    6.011586]   No soundcards found.

[    6.015891] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    6.020246] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    6.024672] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    6.029100] md: autorun ...

[    6.033493] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    6.098478] random: crng init done

[    6.124607] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null). Quota mode: none.

[    6.129228] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:6.

[    6.153408] devtmpfs: mounted

[    6.158896] Freeing unused kernel image (initmem) memory: 800K

[    6.163802] Write protecting kernel text and read-only data: 19016k

[    6.168533] Run /sbin/init as init process

[    6.173194]   with arguments:

[    6.173196]     /sbin/init

[    6.173198]   with environment:

[    6.173199]     HOME=/

[    6.173201]     TERM=linux

[    6.173203]     BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.15.41-gentoo

[    6.852011] init-early.sh (86) used greatest stack depth: 6468 bytes left

[    7.055304] eend (98) used greatest stack depth: 6136 bytes left

[    7.795511] lvm (169) used greatest stack depth: 6096 bytes left

[   10.456273] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[   10.529035] ath5k 0000:02:02.0 wlp2s2: renamed from wlan0

[   10.590992] e1000 0000:02:01.0 enp2s1: renamed from eth0

[   17.203838] BTRFS: device fsid 757b149b-2126-444c-9536-024daf0590be devid 1 transid 399 /dev/dm-2 scanned by systemd-udevd (603)

[   17.511086] BTRFS: device fsid d5ffb2c7-5aa7-4834-b893-5464a04fa3d4 devid 1 transid 39 /dev/dm-8 scanned by systemd-udevd (610)

[   17.552220] BTRFS: device fsid d5891d30-bd6b-4cef-b1da-047f1b8804c4 devid 1 transid 31 /dev/dm-9 scanned by systemd-udevd (608)

[   18.200764] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: (null). Quota mode: none.

[   18.491425] Truncating oversized swap area, only using 2097152k out of 4686844k

[   18.492004] Adding 2097148k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:2097148k

[   18.578268] ext2 filesystem being mounted at /boot supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[   18.664675] EXT4-fs (dm-1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null). Quota mode: none.

[   18.770959] EXT4-fs (dm-0): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null). Quota mode: none.

[   18.793582] REISERFS (device dm-5): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   18.793593] REISERFS (device dm-5): using ordered data mode

[   18.793595] reiserfs: using flush barriers

[   18.803617] REISERFS (device dm-5): journal params: device dm-5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   18.804322] REISERFS (device dm-5): checking transaction log (dm-5)

[   18.936807] REISERFS (device dm-5): Using r5 hash to sort names

[   19.138794] EXT4-fs (dm-6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null). Quota mode: none.

[   19.329151] EXT4-fs (dm-7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null). Quota mode: none.

[   19.378208] BTRFS info (device dm-8): flagging fs with big metadata feature

[   19.378220] BTRFS info (device dm-8): using free space tree

[   19.378223] BTRFS info (device dm-8): has skinny extents

[   19.739260] BTRFS info (device dm-2): flagging fs with big metadata feature

[   19.739273] BTRFS info (device dm-2): using free space tree

[   19.739276] BTRFS info (device dm-2): has skinny extents

[   20.074989] REISERFS (device dm-3): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   20.075003] REISERFS (device dm-3): using ordered data mode

[   20.075005] reiserfs: using flush barriers

[   20.085960] REISERFS (device dm-3): journal params: device dm-3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   20.086637] REISERFS (device dm-3): checking transaction log (dm-3)

[   20.135343] REISERFS (device dm-3): Using r5 hash to sort names

[   20.233098] EXT4-fs (dm-4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null). Quota mode: none.

[   20.249456] BTRFS info (device dm-9): flagging fs with big metadata feature

[   20.249468] BTRFS info (device dm-9): using free space tree

[   20.249472] BTRFS info (device dm-9): has skinny extents

[   20.314464] eend (1151) used greatest stack depth: 6020 bytes left

[   20.519146] grep (1156) used greatest stack depth: 5816 bytes left

[   21.754475] dmesg (1241) used greatest stack depth: 5620 bytes left

[   22.328598] elogind-daemon[1306]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event2 (Power Button)

[   22.329374] elogind-daemon[1306]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event0 (Lid Switch)

[   22.329540] elogind-daemon[1306]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event1 (Sleep Button)

[   22.329773] elogind-daemon[1306]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event4 (AT Translated Set 2 keyboard)

[   22.329890] elogind-daemon[1306]: New seat seat0.

[   24.855451] e1000: enp2s1 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

[   24.869128] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp2s1: link becomes ready

[   28.577897] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[   29.790935] NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory

[   29.790974] NFSD: Using legacy client tracking operations.

[   29.790978] NFSD: starting 90-second grace period (net f0000000)

[   31.800320] wlp2s2: authenticate with e8:48:b8:7f:79:cd

[   31.813707] wlp2s2: send auth to e8:48:b8:7f:79:cd (try 1/3)

[   31.820475] wlp2s2: authenticated

[   31.821756] wlp2s2: associate with e8:48:b8:7f:79:cd (try 1/3)

[   31.826207] wlp2s2: RX AssocResp from e8:48:b8:7f:79:cd (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[   31.826523] wlp2s2: associated

[   31.850973] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s2: link becomes ready

[   53.491665] elogind-daemon[1306]: New session 2 of user YYY.

[ 5969.007048] kworker/dying (4611) used greatest stack depth: 5528 bytes left

[10095.031410] elogind-daemon[1306]: New session 6 of user YYY.

[10209.860754] emerge (30802) used greatest stack depth: 5360 bytes left
```

----------

## sewulba

Und hier die Ausgabe von emerge --info:

```
Portage 3.0.30 (python 3.9.12-final-0, default/linux/x86/17.0, gcc-11.3.0, glibc-2.34-r13, 5.15.41-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.15.41-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1700MHz-with-glibc2.34

KiB Mem:     1535896 total,     38444 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2096884 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 03 Jun 2022 08:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: f06ef44e355a161ac9185b1b389addf510a08616

sh bash 5.1_p16

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p2) 2.37

app-misc/pax-utils:        1.3.3::gentoo

app-shells/bash:           5.1_p16::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:             5.34.0-r9::gentoo

dev-lang/python:           3.9.12::gentoo, 3.10.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:            3.22.4::gentoo

dev-util/meson:            0.61.4-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:       2.8::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:           0.44.10::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.29::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:        2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:        1.16.5::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:        2.37_p1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils-config: 5.4.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:             11.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:      2.5-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:         2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/llvm:            13.0.1::gentoo

sys-devel/make:            4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers:  5.15-r3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:            2.34-r13::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-delayed-branch -fcaller-saves -freorder-blocks -freorder-functions -falign-jumps -finline-functions -frename-registers -fweb -fno-trapping-math -falign-functions=64"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-delayed-branch -fcaller-saves -freorder-blocks -freorder-functions -falign-jumps -finline-functions -frename-registers -fweb -fno-trapping-math -falign-functions=64"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs binpkg-multi-instance buildpkg-live config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-delayed-branch -fcaller-saves -freorder-blocks -freorder-functions -falign-jumps -finline-functions -frename-registers -fweb -fno-trapping-math -falign-functions=64"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/ http://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

USE="X acl bzip2 cli crypt dri elogind fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 libglvnd libtirpc ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline seccomp split-usr ssl unicode x86 xattr zlib" ABI_X86="32" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2020" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-4 php8-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26 ruby27" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  ADDR2LINE, AR, ARFLAGS, AS, ASFLAGS, CC, CCLD, CONFIG_SHELL, CPP, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, CXXFILT, ELFEDIT, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, EXTRA_ECONF, F77FLAGS, FC, GCOV, GPROF, INSTALL_MASK, LD, LEX, LFLAGS, LIBTOOL, LINGUAS, MAKE, MAKEFLAGS, NM, OBJCOPY, OBJDUMP, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RANLIB, READELF, RUSTFLAGS, SIZE, STRINGS, STRIP, YACC, YFLAGS
```

Zusatzinfo:

Ich habe das System vor etwa einer Woch komplett frisch augesetzt. Vorher war ein Debian drauf. Das lief mit RADEON-Treiber. Gentoo ist mir halt lieber, deswegen der Wechsel.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe das System vor etwa einer Woche komplett frisch augesetzt.
> 
> ```
> Portage 3.0.30 (python 3.9.12-final-0, default/linux/x86/17.0, gcc-11.3.0, glibc-2.34-r13, 5.15.41-gentoo i686) 
> ```
> ...

 

Die folgenden Absätze sind leider falsch (siehe folgende Posts!) - deshalb habe ich ihn nachträglich ausgegraut.

Okay, da muss etwas schief gelaufen sein. Wir sind seit weit über einem Jahr bei 17.1. Warum ist bei Dir 17.0 installiert? Hast Du ein Uralt-Image genommen?

Eine Migration auf 17.1 ist möglich, aber nicht ganz einfach. Siehe: https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2019-06-05-amd64-17-1-profiles-are-now-stable.html

Warum hast Du mit "eselect profile list" und "eselect profile set" kein 17.0 Desktop-Profil ausgewählt?

Ich bräuchte die vollständige Ausgabe von dmesg. Hierfür gibt es pastebin. Siehe: wgetpaste. Im Prinzip läuft das so: man schreibt die Ausgabe von dmesg in eine Datei: "dmesg > dmesg.txt". Dann überprüft man noch einmal, dass das Richtige in der Datei steht ist - und postet die Datei mit wgetpaste: "wgetpaste dmesg.txt". Man erhält einen Link, den man dann hier im Forum postet. Über den Link können dann alle Deine Datei dmesg.txt lesen.

Zu den Fehlern mit der Grafikkarte:

Christian99 hat Dir den Link zur Radeon-Seite gepostet. Hast Du die Seite durchgesehen?

Dort steht, dass man für die RV350 VIDEO_CARDS auf "radeon r300" setzen soll.

Gehe am besten die ganze Seite durch und überprüfe alle Einstellungen, die für Deine RV350 wichtig sind.

In Deiner xorg.conf gibt es 3 Blöcke für: Device, Screen und Monitor. Die Fehlermeldung besagt, dass die dort angegebenen Daten nicht zur gefunden Hardware passen. Also lösche die drei Blöcke - oder kommentiere sie aus. Man braucht diese Blöcke heutzutage nicht mehr. Der X Server weiß schon, was zu tun ist. Man kann die Blöcke weiterhin verwenden, wenn man andere Einstellungen als die Default-Werte haben will. Aber dann müssen sie zur gefunden Hardware passen.Last edited by mike155 on Sat Jun 04, 2022 11:19 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Okay, da muss etwas schief gelaufen sein. Wir sind seit weit über einem Jahr bei 17.1. Warum ist bei Dir 17.0 installiert? Hast Du ein Uralt-Image genommen?

 

Mike, beachte, das ist ein x86 (i686) 32 bit System. Damit ist das 17.0 Profil völlig ok (es gibt kein x86 17.1 Profil).

Alles gut :)

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Mike, beachte, das ist ein x86 (i686) 32 bit System. Damit ist das 17.0 Profil völlig ok (es gibt kein x86 17.1 Profil).
> 
> Alles gut 

 

Ouch! Das habe ich völlig übersehen! Sorry!

Danke für den Hinweis!

----------

## sewulba

Hi nochmal.

In der DMESG davor, welches nur wenige Zeilen sind ist wirklich nichts hilfreiches dabei.

Der Fehler muss irgendwie bei mir in SCREEN zu finden sein, oder?

```
(EE) no screens found(EE)
```

Aber ich finde einfach keine Tippfehler oder sonstiges. 

VG

Sewulba

----------

## sewulba

 *Quote:*   

> Dort steht, dass man für die RV350 VIDEO_CARDS auf "radeon r300" setzen soll. 

 

Ich verstehe nicht ganz wie du in meinem Fall auf diesen Kartentyp kommst?

Bei mir ist eine über 10 Jahre alte FireGL T2 Grafka drin.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## sewulba

 *sewulba wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Dort steht, dass man für die RV350 VIDEO_CARDS auf "radeon r300" setzen soll.  
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht ganz wie du in meinem Fall auf diesen Kartentyp kommst?
> 
> Bei mir ist eine über 10 Jahre alte FireGL T2 Grafka drin. 

 

Jetzt habe ich es verstanden:

```
...[AMD/ATI] RV350/M10 GL [Mobility FireGL T2] (rev 80)
```

Ich werde es heute noch testen.  :Smile: 

VG

Sewulba

----------

## sewulba

Ich habe nun alle Tipps umgesetzt (unnötige Eintragungen in xorg.conf entfernt, radeon r300 usw.).

Zusätzlich habe ich nun auch noch die Fehlermeldung:

```
xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error
```

Leider ändert das an den Fehlermeldungen hier sonst gar nichts. Es ist echt verzwickt.

Grüße

Sewulba

----------

## mike155

Was mir in dem gezeigten Ausschnitt von 'dmesg' fehlt, sind Ausgaben zu 'drm' und 'radeon'. Bei Dir sehe ich nur diese Zeile:

```
[   10.456273] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.
```

Ich denke, dass da viel mehr kommen müsste. Bei anderen Rechnern sieht man beispielsweise:

```
[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

fb: conflicting fb hw usage radeondrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver

[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV730 0x1002:0x9480 0x1028:0x0447).

[drm] register mmio base: 0xFBE20000

[drm] register mmio size: 65536

[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

[drm] Loading RV730 Microcode

[drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000000025D000).

[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs

[drm] Enabling audio 0 support

[drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[drm] radeon atom DIG backlight initialized

[drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[drm] Connector 0:

[drm]   VGA-1

[drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[drm] Connector 1:

[drm]   HDMI-A-1

[drm]   HPD1

[drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[drm] Connector 2:

[drm]   LVDS-1

[drm]   DDC: 0x7f68 0x7f68 0x7f6c 0x7f6c 0x7f70 0x7f70 0x7f74 0x7f74

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     LCD1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[drm] radeon: dpm initialized

[drm] fb mappable at 0xC045E000

[drm] vram apper at 0xC0000000

[drm] size 4325376

[drm] fb depth is 24

[drm]    pitch is 5632

fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[drm:rv770_dpm_set_power_state] *ERROR* rv770_restrict_performance_levels_before_switch failed

radeon 0000:01:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[drm] Initialized radeon 2.36.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
```

Bei Dir fehlt das alles.

In dem gezeigten Ausschnitt von 'dmesg' sehe ich auch nichts zum Framebuffer und zur Console. 

Entweder hast Du die interessanten Zeilen nicht gepostet - oder es gibt einen Fehler in Deinem Kernel bzw. in Deiner Kernel Config. 

Falls Du Hilfe haben möchtest, poste bitte die vollständige Ausgabe von 'dmesg' und Deine Kernel Config - beides mit wgetpaste.

----------

## sewulba

Hi

Hier nun die DMESG komplett:

http://dpaste.com/BQGBH6DFH

Und hier meine Kernel-Config:

http://dpaste.com/EAKAAQKXN

Grüße

Sewulba

----------

## mike155

Das passt leider nicht zusammen.

Die Kernel config sagt:

```
Linux/x86 5.15.41-gentoo Kernel Configuration
```

Die Ausgabe von dmesg sagt:

```
Linux version 5.17.8-gentoo
```

Das sind unterschiedliche Versionen.

Außerdem finde ich in der Ausgabe von dmesg Hinweise darauf, dass es eine QEMU VM ist?

```
[    0.000000] DMI: QEMU Standard PC (i440FX + PIIX, 1996), BIOS rel-1.15.0-0-g2dd4b9b3f840-prebuilt.qemu.org 04/01/2014

[    0.963575] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     QEMU     QEMU HARDDISK    2.5+ PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    7.214304] ata2.00: ATAPI: QEMU DVD-ROM, 2.5+, max UDMA/100

[    7.217669] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            QEMU     QEMU DVD-ROM     2.5+ PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    8.489454] usb 1-1: Product: QEMU USB Tablet
```

Ist da etwas durcheinandergekommen?

----------

## sewulba

Hallo.

QEMU ist in dmesg reingekommen, weil ich von einem stärkeren Computer per NFS/Chroot drauf bin (Der Kompiliercomputer läuft unter KVM). Kompilieren tue ich auf dem T41p meist nicht direkt, da sehr schwach. Hier nun hoffentlich die richtige dmesg.

http://dpaste.com/8BU8MD862

Zur Kernelconfig. Angefangen habe ich auf meinem T41p mit diesem Kernel (5.15.41-gentoo). Wenn ein neuer Kernel kommt kopiere ich meine alte .config da rein. Ursprünglich habe ich als Basis die .config.gz genommen von der LiveCD. Das ist der Grund warum das da drin steht. Das sollte aber wahrlich kein Problem sein.

VG

Sewulba

----------

## mike155

Okay, das sieht schon besser aus. In der dmesg sehe ich jetzt folgende Ausgaben:

```
# egrep -i "(drm|radeon|console|frameb|fb)" dmesg

[    0.138902] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.142301] printk: console [tty0] enabled

[    0.780679] radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS

[    0.780746] radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=320.00 Mhz, System=202.00 MHz

[    0.780797] radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 35000

[    2.113723] radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

[    2.113723] radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

[    2.113723] radeonfb: panel ID string: SXGA+ Single (85MHz)    

[    2.113723] radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1400x1050

[    2.113723] radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

[    2.113723] radeonfb: Dynamic Clock Power Management enabled

[    2.113723] fbcon: ATI Radeon 4e54 (fb0) is primary device

[    2.180841] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 175x65

[    2.208830] radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon 4e54 "NT"

[    6.866199] printk: console [netcon0] enabled

[    6.870105] netconsole: network logging started

[   11.289899] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.
```

Also, Grafikkarte und Monitor werden erkannt  :Smile: 

Was mir fehlt, sind die Ausgaben zu DRM (siehe der Post von der anderen Maschine weiter oben). Es könnte allerdings sein, dass das Notebook zu alt ist, um DRM zu unterstützen.

Du könntest folgendes machen: gehe in "make menuconfig", dort in -> Device Drivers -> Graphics support. Dort schaltest Du "ATI Radeon" von "M" auf "*", damit der Treiber direkt in den Kernel compiliert wird. Bei der Gelegenheit kannst Du auch gleich folgende Treiber deaktivieren: "AMDGPU", "Nouveau", "Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics". Keine Ahnung, ob das etwas bringt - aber einen Versuch ist es wert.

Jetzt noch einmal zu Deiner xorg.conf. Ich hatte Dich gebeten, die Abschnitte zu Device, Screen und Monitor zu entfernen. Das war vermutlich zu wenig und es würde eine Fehlermeldung geben. Zusätzlich muss auch der Abschnitt ServerLayout entfernt werden. Kannst Du das bitte noch probieren?

----------

## sewulba

Hi.

Danke für Eure Hilfestellung. Leider ist mein T41p heute ins Jenseits gesprungen mit Anlauf.  :Sad:  Ich möchte das alte Mädchen versuchen zu reparieren.

Akku hat Spannung... Beim Aufmachen ist mir ein Transistor aufgefallen, der verbruzelt aussieht. Digitaloszi rausholen, Multgimeter und so weiter. WE ist somit schon verplant. LOL

Wenn ich den T41p wieder zum Laufen bekomme, dann geht's weiter.  :Smile: 

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle an alle bedanken, die mir helfen wollten. THNX.

Grüße Sewulba

----------

## bbgermany

Hmm, irgendwie bekomme ich von dpaste immer "unknown itemid", aber nichts desto trotz, agpgart und co hattest du bestimmt aktiviert in der kernel config, oder?

Auf jeden Fall "Good Luck" bei der Reparatur des Goldstückes  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

